# Donkey saga



## krissy3 (Oct 9, 2008)

Did the usual this morning with separating the old donkey from the 3 other minis, one being new to us ,and only a little over a year old. While I walked the donkey to the fenced off area in the pasture, he ran from me , and started chasing my little girl again. Fortunatly I was there and caught him by the tail , and.. (we wont talk about the rest). The longer I keep him saftly out of harming the baby the more I feel he is full of anger and resentment, and the more he tries to get to her. I feel like this separation is only fueling the fire, and I am scared to death of letting them ever be together.My husband says he has worked a long hard life (30) and we have to keep him and let him retire in our nice pasture and stall.....but I didnt buy my AMHA registered horse for showing so he could use her as a chew toy. Its working really well with the 2 other shetland ponys , its just the dang donkey t6hats a pain in the a**, no pun intended. And when we have 2 meaters of snow it wont be so easy to split and devide everything. We are looking at a whole new remodle , in the stall and outside.




I wish god would just take him quietly in his sleep....but he is healthy , strong and stubborn, like Freddy Krugger, he is not going anywhere for a long time.


----------



## chandab (Oct 9, 2008)

I know you said you can't keep them separate for long-term, but perhaps, you could put the donkey and the gelding out together and then put your two girls out together; that way they all have company and then perhaps the donkey will get over his problem with the new filly. Just a thought.

Sorry you are going through this.


----------

